# Curtis controllers



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

Just about everyone has used them. They are proven and if used with the rated specs you should be fine. Don't expect a super quick vehicle but you can expect reasonable performance. There are other good controllers on the market right now. Choose what kind of performance you want and then choose according to that. Not just cost.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Curtis controllers have been proved pretty reliable, providing you are using a 9" or smaller motor and a transmission. As long as it's properly cooled and you don't pull heavy AMPs loads all the time, it should be fine.

If you have been using it reliably for several years, I say you are fine. Check on it every so often to make sure the caps are drying out, but it sounds like your rebuild is quite robust.


----------



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

To be honest when I started working on curtis it was just to learn how they work and I never intended to keep one in the vehicle. I started by using IRF 3710 MOSFETS which have an Rds(on) of .023 ohm, 57 amp cont and 230 amp pulse and 100 volt rating. Last year I was using two curtis power sections with one control board and during testing was running 1500 amp continuous and tried a few 2500 amp 20 sec runs at 72 volts with no problems. I just built a 200 volt unit but have only tested at 5 kw so far so I guess time will tell! So far they do seem pretty rugged.


----------

